# When should you expect to deliver twins?



## Twinssurprise

At my first appointment when I found out I was pregnant with twins I spoke with the intern, not my actual OB. She had mentioned and expected delivery of 39 weeks which was when I delivered my previous 2 singltetons both born via ceserean. Im thinking of how extremely horrid I feel now at 27 weeks and thinking there is absolutely no way. When I was wanting to sign my tubligation papers a few months ago she made the comment I would most likely go a month early. 

I do plan on asking her at my next appointment about when I should expect to deliver but Im curious when did or do you expect to deliver your twins?


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi 

I had my daughter at 39 weeks..she is now almost 6 years old...

i was told that my twins could arrive anytime between 33-38 wks so be prepared just incase.......i got severe spd & couldnt walk far from 26 weeks...by 37 weeks & still no twins here, i begged to be induced. they booked me in for a week later. But i went into labour 2 days b4 i was due to be induced! & had a normal delivery, lasting 8 hrs. Good luck, you will love having twins xx


----------



## ems1

Hi, i went into pre-term labour at 30 weeks and ended up having my boys at 33 weeks.


----------



## lizziedripping

After delivering my second child at 24wks, I personally wanted to go as long as possible with my twins and never dreamt I'd make it as far as I did (38wks 2 days). My consultant never gave me a goal as such, and simply booked me in for a section at 38wks at my 34wk scan which confirmed my leading twin was still breech.

My babies showed no signs of coming of their own accord at 38wks, and I would have been happy to go even further had I had the choice. It was painful and uncomfortable, particularly since I had 16Ibs of baby on board, but I was so thrilled to have two full-term healthy 'chunks', I didn't mind - it was nothing compared to the preemie nightmare ;)

Twins are on average born around 34wks, but can come earlier or later. I would try to manage as long as possible hun, full-term is so much better than even a week or two prem as I'm sure the ladies here will testify to xxx


----------



## Kristin83

I've been told 37 or 38 weeks depending on their size,how the babies are, and how I am. I start NTS's in a few weeks so I guess if they see stress they will take them earlier. I'm feeling the same way you are..lol I dont know how I'll make it the next 6 1/2 weeks either but i'll do whatever I need to to get to at least 38 weeks


----------



## AmandaAnn

As someone currently sitting in the hospital trying to avoid early delivery...please try to suffer through the pains of twin pregnancy as long as possible.

I do believe about 35 weeks is average.


----------



## Twinssurprise

Let me clarify, I do obviously want to keep my babies in as long as possible! Im just having extreme SPD it makes walking, taking care of my other 2, working and everything else that has to be done on a daily basis quite challenging. I was just sort of curious as to when as I am not to familiar about when to expect it.


----------



## ems1

I know exactly how you feel......except i didn't have any other children to look after when i was pregnant.... so it must be hard for you. I had SPD, carpal tunnel syndrome etc etc. Its well worth all the pain and discomfort when you get your lovely twinnies at the end of it. x


----------



## AmandaAnn

Sorry hun, didn't mean to sound critical if I did. I know we all have different struggles. I just know if you're staring at delivery at 31 weeks you'd be begging for the SPD instead. But I know we all have our own struggles. Hang in there, good luck.


----------



## knitbit

I'm really curious, too. My "normal" pregnancy with my youngest went to 41 weeks. I'm hoping to go full term, but it is really hard to know how long I will be working. It kind of makes it a challenge to plan. I've told my boss that I'll likely work from home past 32 weeks, and I'm hoping to do that until 36 weeks. 

For those that delivered early, did you have any early indication that your babies were coming?


----------



## Mea

I went into labour at 37 weeks, I was told by my doc they would nit have let me go past 38 weeks as that's their policy with multiple pregnancies. I delivered my singleton at 41 weeks


----------



## apple84

My doctor told me that they wouldn't let me go past 38 weeks, but that most twin moms go into labor earlier anyways.


----------



## lizziedripping

Well despite the fact that I had incompetent cervix and had a cervical stitch (the twins would have come at 15wks if I hadn't), they still showed no signs of coming by 38wks 2days in the end ;) Tho they can come early in theory, there are no hard and fast rules, and preemie twins is not necessarily a foregone conclusion. I lived in fear that they would, but needn't have worried. If I could make term and beyond with my crappy cervix, then potentially anyone can x


----------



## Twinssurprise

So from the looks of it, the average twin delivery time if it goes that long is 38 weeks. Thanks ladies now I sort of have an idea of what my doctor might say.


----------



## malpal

I to have severe spd and was signed off work at 22 weeks, walking sticks at 25 weeks and i was eventually basically housebound and had to use a wheelchair for appointments etc. I begged and begged and begged for my induction to be bought forward (booked for 39+1) but i was told that the babies were happy and that was the main thing! I eventually went into natural labour at 38+3 and gave birth to healthy twin girls naturally with just and air that day. 
My spd did take 8 months to clear and still to this day i have 'problems' with my hips!
Good luck xxxx


----------



## ahbon

Was told 38wks max in my hospital in the UK (Twins and Multiple Births Association advice 37-38wks max). My girls actually came early (waters broke naturally) at 35+4. My american friend went to 39+5 with her twins 15yrs ago - I don't think the guidelines are the same over there as to delivering early. Good luck.


----------



## malpal

TBH think the policies go on uk regions, clearly Warwickshire is mean and like to see multiple mums suffer!!! Wished i'd have known this i could have moved!!! xx


----------



## lizziedripping

My friend was made to wait til 39wks for her scheduled section, so each consultant even within the same health authority varies tbh. Twins tend to arrive by themselves at an average of 34wks, but from what I can remember 25% go on beyond that. My consultant booked me at 38wks, on the basis that she could see no reason not to! 

I would have been more anxious about the health of the twins had she let me go further. Current thinking is that around 37wks is optimum for twins, their lungs are fully matured at that point, but going beyond that can start to have a detrimental effect again - mainly due to lack of room and nutrition. 

Just follow your gut hun, a mother's instincts are rarely wrong - I would advise to keep going as long as you possibley can, but if you're struggling then push for a week or two earlier than 39wks. My own experience was that the pain and discomfort seemed to peak around 34wks, and after that I really didn't feel that much worse. My skin was stretched so much that I literally felt that knives were being pushed into it, but after 34wks everything seemed to settle down, as did my hip pain to bearable levels. DOn't underestimate the benefits of a hot water bottle each night hun - it's a simple remedy but somehow seems to help ;) xxx


----------



## Tasha360

i was induced at 37 weeks xx


----------

